# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  ¿Quiénes fiestas estos?

## Мистер Палево

Pienso, que número 1 - es Sanfermines (encierro)
                  número 2 - es el día de los Reyes Magos
                  número 5 - es día del Padre (festividad de San José)
                  número 7 - es día del Madre
                              4  -  Día de los Santos Inocentes
y los otros??
en particular - número 3 que es esto??   ::    
gracias!

----------


## Dreams

Lo siento, mi español no es muy bueno, pero... yo pienso es "¿_cuáles_ fiestas estos?".
Es posible numero 3 es "Hogueras de San Juan": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonfires_of_Saint_John

----------


## kamilo

Corrijo la pregunta: "Qué fiestas son éstas?
El árbol de navidad debe referirse a la Navidad. La fogata no estoy seguro. Creo que cada imagen representa una fiesta diferente.
6 - Día de San Valentín (o, Día del amor y la amistad)

----------


## radomir

Más correcto sería decir: ¿Cuáles son estas fiestas?. El 3 son las Fallas de Valencia.

----------


## cuestin

Estoy de acuerdo con kamino, mejor ¿qué fiestas son estas?
Pero la fiesta de la hoguera (fuego) y los fuegos artificiales, no son las fallas, es San Juan.
¿Alguien me ayuda con una duda que he publicado?

----------


## radomir

1) En cuanto a las fiestas de fuego y fuegos artificiales: En Alicante son llamadas "Les Fogueres de Sant Joan". Es decir, que lo central es el fuego, no los fuegos artificiales.
2) En cuanto a las Fallas, no sé si las has visto alguna vez; yo, muchas y te puedo asegurar que lo propio es el fuego (los bomberos están trabajando continuamente durante la quema de las Fallas, "la cremá")  y los fuegos artificiales. En cuanto a ellos, ¿qué te voy a decir? Si no te gusta el ruido, lo mejor es marcharse a algunos kilómetros de Valencia.
3) En cuanto al uso de "qué" o "cuál". "Qué" pregunta por la entidad de algo, que puede ser único; "cuál" sirve para distinguir uno entre varios. "¿Qué es este libro?" "Es un libro de cocina". "¿Cuál es este libro?", "Es el primer libro que escribió este autor".

----------


## cuestin

"¿Cuáles son estas fiestas?" es perfectamente correcto.
"¿Qué fiestas son estas?" pregunta por la entidad de cada una de ellas. Creo que sería también correcto.
San Juan es una fiesta a nivel nacional en España que se celebra la noche del 24 de junio. Se hacen grandes hogueras y se tiran fuegos artificiales.
Las fallas de Valencia son, creo, en marzo. El fuego también es el protagonista, pero creo que si el autor de ese dibujo hubiera querido referirste a las fallas, habría símplemente dibujado una falla en llamas. 
¿Me echas una mano con mi consulta sobre pesos y medidas, radomir? Gracias

----------

